# Favorite number in Stravinsky's The Firebird?



## Queen of the Nerds

There is a similar poll, except it's about the Nutcracker, and I love the idea, so I'm expanding it to other ballets. Please post, tell why you chose what piece you chose, and be civil !


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I was going to say that I had literally no idea until I saw your last option.


----------



## Mahlerian

I went for the last one, but highlights of course include the introduction, the princesses' round, the lullaby, the infernal dance, and the finale.


----------



## Morimur

My favorite? All of it.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

Lullaby, because _bassoon_.


----------



## starthrower

Infernal Dance gives me goose bumps every time!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> Infernal Dance gives me goose bumps every time!


Are you familiar with Colin Davis' thunder-bolting Concertgebouw offering?










The hammering power of Davis' treatment of the Russian rhythmic musical asymmetry is absolutely thrilling.

- and the recording quality is superb.


----------



## Novelette

Marschallin Blair said:


> Are you familiar with Colin Davis' thunder-bolting Concertgebouw offering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hammering power of Davis' treatment of the Russian rhythmic musical asymmetry is absolutely thrilling.
> 
> - and the recording quality is superb.


I never knew of this recording. I've relied largely on the Tilson Thomas recording for the past year or so, which I've found a fair and solid performance. I think I've found my new favorite recording. There is scarcely a Sir Colin Davis performance that I haven't liked.

Many thanks, Blair! :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Novelette said:


> I never knew of this recording. I've relied largely on the Tilson Thomas recording for the past year or so, which I've found a fair and solid performance. I think I've found my new favorite recording. There is scarcely a Sir Colin Davis performance that I haven't liked.
> 
> Many thanks, Blair! :tiphat:


Pleasure, Novelette. _;D_

- and as an 'incidental,' incidental: I _LOVE_ the Colin Davis _Firebird _but I think his _Troyens_ (the Philips one with Baker and Vickers) and _Benvenutto Cellini_ are _DIV-INE._

You owe it to yourself to hear them.


----------



## Becca

Marschallin:

Forgive me as I know that this had nothing to do with ballet (unless you count the parts in act 4) but you owe it to yourself to see the Gardiner/Susan Graham/Gregory Kunde DVD performance from Paris. It is magical ** 2


----------

